# Do probiotics survive freezing?



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

Just wondering....

We make a lot of yogurt pops, or smoothie pops (which have added probiotics), and I'm just wondering if the good bacteria survive.

Thanks!


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, a living bacteria cell (complete with water) will be ripped apart and shredded by the ice crystals formed when frozen. So no, the living and active bacteria cultures will not usually survive freezing.

However, if you use or have dehydrated bacteria (like powdered yogurt/kefir culture) in the mix, then yes, those would survive and most likely reactivate in your intestines. There is no water to expand and 'pop' the cells as it freezes. If used within a few months of freezing, they should be ok.

Also, the active cultures will enrich the medium (smoothie) in the first place, adding in more nutritional value than a standard 'frozen pop' that you can buy at the store. So you are better off, even if all the 'culture' is inactivated.

If you wanted, you could buy some yogurt culture powder, and mix into your brew shortly before freezing. Hopefully it won't give a 'powdery' flavor to you frozen treats. Might need to experiment with it if you are really set on having active (or reactivating culture) frozen pops.


----------

